

Paging search results is just silly - chriswright1664
http://www.chrismwright.com/paging-search-results-is-just-silly/

======
onion2k
"My search results page is now a lot nicer. No pointless screen furniture top
and bottom of the page. And my code is a lot cleaner, as I don’t need to
provide the functions that go along with cleaning. Paging search results is
just silly, so I simply got rid of the concept."

Wow. Talk about missing the point.

The user is the person who decides whether or not the result they want has
been returned. If I don't like any of the 100 thing the author's search has
returned then what? I'm just left without an option even though there could be
another result to view? The search presumably finds the rest of the items, but
they're closed to me because the developer couldn't make a nice pager? That's
terrible.

Any decision that's driven by how nice it makes page look _for you_, how it
affects _your_ code, or how it removes features _you_ think are unnecessary is
very likely to be off the mark. When you write commercial software you are not
writing it for yourself. The user is the person who matters. _Their_
experience of what you're creating is what counts. If you make a decision
about a feature in order to make your code prettier you've made the wrong
decision.

~~~
chriswright1664
If the result the user wants isn't returned, they simply refine their search.
Refine (using a nice easy to use panel) rather than 'click next' endlessly.

These decisions are made by me, based on what I think users want, based on my
experience and feedback from users. I don't think that is such a bad approach.

